# Vantage Pro 1 destruída - compro VP1/2 usada



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (21 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

Boa noite amigos,
com o temporal de sábado passado desapareceu o coletor de precipitação da minha VP1 instalada no Farol da Nazaré.
Alguém sabe dizer-me se o coletor da VP2 serve para esta estacão meteorológica?
Aproveito para dizer que estou interessado na compra de uma VP1 (de preferência) ou VP2 usadas.


----------

